# Best Fit Pleco?



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm looking to get a new pleco and I'm really pulling for something that doesn't get huge and stays a pretty small size. I'm pretty sure clown plecos stay incredibly small, but they need some kind of driftwood to much on if I'm correct. Are there any other good smaller species of plecos I can look out for? I'm leaving for college in about 2 weeks and I don't want my tank to be infested with algae when I come visit on some of the weekends =/.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

get some ottos. get 5 or 6 of them. they're great, not as much of a bioload as plecos, and do an amazing job on algae!


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Will they bother the cories I already have?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

absolutely not


----------



## chattafish (Aug 22, 2007)

remember, with ottos they have to have pristine water conditions and fresh veggies. cherry shrimp,amano shrimp and bristlenose catfish work good on algae. I love my BN, I have never clean algae, she does all the work, and for a slice of veggies every other day. none of these guys will bother your cories or live plants.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Make sure whoever's taking care of your tank doesn't leave lights on too long and does water changes 

Actually, just put your lights on a timer. Easier.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

I like my BN's quite a bit and are one probably my favs from when I currently have.


----------



## CukeTheExile (Nov 26, 2007)

I would say if you geared more towards a place then get a bristle/bushy nose pleco (BN). They are generally advent algae eaters and they stay rather small on average around four inches. Just make sure you have plenty of hiding places for one as there usually very shy.


----------

